# Fusible y Termostato funcionan de Enmicadora (Laminadora), pero no calienta



## DOSAHE (Jun 2, 2017)

Buenos días un saludos a todos.

Tengo un pequeño gran detalle con una enmicadora(Laminadora), no calienta ya cambié una vez el fusible térmico y funciono por unos meses. pero ahora volvió con lo mismo, no calienta mas.

Pensé que era el fusible, pero reviso fusible y funciona, reviso termostato y funciona. Aclaro, la laminadora(enmicadora) prende, funciona el motor y todo, pero no calienta.
¿Pueden ayudarme con este problema? Estoy revisando una pequeña tablilla que tiene en el switch de encendido, donde hay una luz roja de encendido y una luz verde que indica que ya está lista para usar.

Gracias de antemano.

Saludos ...


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2017)

Hola
¿Y qué dices de la resistencia?, ¿aún sigue bien?, ¿no se ha desconectado?.

Saludos


----------



## DOSAHE (Jun 2, 2017)

ese es el detalle, donde está la resistencia. 

Asi es internamente la enmicadora:


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2017)

Sigue ese cableado de alta temperatura (el blanco con recubrimiento de malla), seguro ese llega a un polo de la resistencia


----------



## DOSAHE (Jun 2, 2017)

ya lo encontré uff. ya lo desmonté. Pero ahora como pruebo que funciona? es algo asi la resistencia.


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2017)

Bueno, no salió la foto pero será cosa de medir la resistencia que hay entre ambas terminales (cables), debe de ser un valor muy bajo >15ohms quizá.


----------



## DOSAHE (Jun 2, 2017)

muchas gracias. al fin lo pude reparar, unir. El alambre de la resistencia y el cable que va a la corriente, el enmallado, no hacían buen contacto. corte un pedazo de la punta de los dos y los volví a unir.  gracias


----------



## Daniel Meza (Jun 2, 2017)

Muy bien, enhorabuena por la reparación. Solo como precaución, corta un pequeño pedazo de termo de alta temperatura (ese que se ve como manguera mallada en la foto) y recubre con el la unión.


----------



## DOSAHE (Jun 2, 2017)

gracias, de hecho asi lo hice y le puse un pedazo de fibra de vidrio que traia.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 3, 2017)

Para estos casos es muy útil la lámpara serie


----------

